# Downhill en Cola de Caballo, Monterrey



## george_dh (Oct 6, 2008)

Pues quiero ir a Monterrey la proxima semana o este fin de semana y especialmente a la pista de cola de caballo y quisiera saber exactamente como llegar a la pista desde villa de santiago , NL.Viniendo desde Cd. victoria Tamaulipas.
Y si si se puede darle a la pista pues espero toparme a los riders ahi.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2005)

Alguien pudiera dar a conocer la manera de conectar con la raza Regio en MTY ?
Tal vez algun sitio web local ?

Acabo de regresar de alli y al preguntar parece ser que el FR/DH es cosa de leyenda por alla... han oido de eso pero nadie conoce a nadie y ni como llegar a las pistas...


----------

